# Soundproofing a room in the Basement



## gury76 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I was asked to come here by Wayne at the pro audio section of this forum. 

I have a room in the basement that I need to soundproof. Currently I just have the basic dry walls which still need to be finished. 

For the soundproofing, I'm thinking to tear down the drywalls, insert homasote panels and install drywall back. I might even use quiet putty and quiet glue. 

I was thinking of using quietrock drywall but it's double the price of homasote. 

I'm just trying to bring the levels of my studio to half of what they are currently. 

Any suggestions.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Removing the drywall is good. Homosote isn't worth much honestly. Insulate the walls, put some 1x3 furring across the studs and replace layer 1 of drywall screwing ONLY into the slats, not through them into the studs. Clips and channel are also an option.

THEN use Green Glue and a 2nd layer of drywall. The extra mass of the drywall is the most important thing. That's why Homosote really isn't all that great at lower frequencies.

Bryan


----------



## gury76 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. After doing more search online I agree with you on homasote. 

Now I'm thinking about doing quietrock 500 (lowes) on the walls and quietrock ES on the ceiling. 

Anyones had any experience with the above setup.


----------



## gury76 (Aug 10, 2012)

I actually just went with green glue on the ceiling and two walls (the other two walls are exterior walls with concrete on the other side), with 5/8 drywall and rolux safe and sound insulation. The contractor is still finishing up the room, so let's see how it goes.


----------

